

Fat arrows for JavaScript – aka lambda expressions like in C# - adambd
http://bdadam.com/blog/fat-arrows-for-javascript.html

======
adambd
Would you like to see this feature also in Chrome? I'm really a fan of this
syntax, because it's so easy to read and understand what is really happening.

